# Vaginal discharge



## Tracer

Alright just got done checking my new does and one of them has a thick white colored discharge coming out of her vulva. Shes due the 21 of april so she's over a month out. I've seen plugs being released in cattle and other goats but all of those discharges are thick but clear. So I'm conserned because of the color. I would include a pic but I don't know how to upload it from my phone.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have never seen clear  Opaq, if not just down right toothpaste white. It's what a mucous plug looks like, tinged with a small amount of blood also. Vicki


----------



## Tracer

Don't see no blood I might just be sentive cuz I don't know this doe. I wish I knew how to post a pic off my phone


----------



## MF-Alpines

Ben, are you SURE of the due date?

I just had a doe kid today. She had seepage (I know that's not a word) of yellow/brown liquid, but then lost the mucous plug which was very opaque, white-ish. Then kidded normally.

I'd be concerned that your doe is due earlier than you thought.


----------



## Tracer

Its a possiblity because I just bought her 2 weeks ago. He said that she was bred the day before thanksgiving so that would put her due around the 21st of April. So not being there when the deed was done I can't say for sure


----------



## fmg

I've seen them lose mucous quite a while before kidding, a white goopy discharge is nothing to be too concerned over.


----------



## Tracer

Well as long as white is a good color I guess I'll just wait for the kids to get here and who knows how long that'll be.


----------



## Caprine Beings

I would just keep an eye on her. I have had does loose goo early and go on their date and then I have had does abort and have goo too. Sometimes with blood and sometimes without. Juat keep a mental eye on her and try not to micromanage her  (said from someone who tries not to but does with certain does  ).
Tam


----------



## Jo~*

What I used to do before I knew how to get pictures off my phone was email them to myself.


----------



## MF-Alpines

So what if the discharge isn't white? I have a doe that was due Sunday. She is finally losing her ligaments, but the discharge is clearish, yellow/brown. Not opaque.

Not that there's anything I can do, but is this normal?


----------



## MF-Alpines

Never mind. Just kidded a long, lanky buckling. More coming.


----------



## fmg

Hehe, was going to say...that color is usually amniotic fluid, gonna have kids soon.


----------



## hmcintosh

I had a doe last year do the same thing with the white discharge and kidded a month later. So maybe some just want to keep us on our toes for a month


----------



## MF-Alpines

And two more doelings!


----------



## fmg

Congrats Cindy! That's the second best kind of triplets.


----------



## doublebowgoats

Could it be the start of labor? How is she now?


----------



## doublebowgoats

Gosh, I thought that sounded like labor. For some reason the new posts didn't show until I already posted. LOL 
Congrats!


----------



## MF-Alpines

Yeah, well when I saw the brownish CLEAR fluid, I started getting confused because of what Vicki posted earlier in this thread to the OP.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Brown is dead blood, not a mucous plug  Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Brown is dead blood, not a mucous plug  Vicki


I knew it wasn't the mucous plug.  I just didn't know if it was a sign of something bad.


----------

